# 06 powerstroke diesel



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone have one of these bad boys? and anyone have problems? im changin my air filter 2 fuel filters and oil right now... hoping i can get it to stop runnin like a pig!:censored:


----------



## les-or-more (Nov 21, 2009)

Is it acting like its running out of fuel, no power, and shaking?


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

after i drive for a while and shut it off it wont start like its outta gas when it does start it runs at a low rpm and stepping on the peddle does nothing,.. when im driving it sucks to try and accelerate from a stop real delayed maybe injector issues? fuel pump? someone said cam sensor


----------



## les-or-more (Nov 21, 2009)

I have an 05, 6 liter it started the same way , it acted like the gas pettle had no effect all it would do is idle right to the floor. If i shut it off and waited a few minutes it would return to normal. It gradually got worse till it quit going down the road one day, i changed the fuel filters on the side of the road in a snow storm, the one on the frame rail is a peach laying in slush. That fixed it for a couple of days but it started all over again, took it to dealer they said two injectors had failed.


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

well its still under warranty so i guess ill hafta get it in its def a fuel issue changed the filters havent driven it yet


----------



## Sparky8370 (Nov 21, 2009)

Turbo is a common problem on these, and "running like a pig" is a very vague description- that could cover most powerstrokes:greenchainsaw: The high pressure fuel pump is run off oil pressure- have you changed your oil?


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

yup yup oil is changed every 7-10 dont do much hard driving with it


----------



## TDunk (Nov 21, 2009)

7-10K ? That's a bit of a stretch on a oil change for one of those motors. Believe it or not, dirty oil can make those run like a pig.


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

they say 7500 as a guideline but i changed the oil last week runs fine when its running other than the lack of power on accelerating after a stop... but its when i shut the truck off to go into a store or get foood when i come out its like its outta fuel or runs on a low low rpm til it clunks out


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 21, 2009)

irish93stang said:


> anyone have one of these bad boys? and anyone have problems? :



Not anymore, Thanks!

What you're describing is called dead pedal, do a search on google and you'll get plenty of info. It's a computer problem that the dealer needs to reflash and fix. Yes I had it , 2 of those POS's and glad to be rid of them.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 21, 2009)

No "check engine" light blinking or anything when this happens ?


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

no check engine light at all ill check the dead pedal issue thanks for the tip


----------



## brucew44guns (Nov 21, 2009)

*Ford Diesel Truck*

I had a 7.3 litre, 1994. Cam sensor went bad on it too, at 50 K. Changed it, no more problems with that dead pedal issue.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 21, 2009)

Done MANY cam sensors in the 7.3's before.


----------



## jburlingham (Nov 21, 2009)

I would suspect an injector problem, we have gone thru a pile of injectors in our ambulance with an 06 power stroke.


----------



## les-or-more (Nov 21, 2009)

It sounds like the crap mine was doing my guess is you have an injector issue.


----------



## CORNFEDMIDGET (Nov 21, 2009)

Ford and Navistar are coming to blows over the 6.0l. Navistar will no longer be building "Ford" diesels. Ford is in-housing their future diesel line. There are many a recall with the 6.0L.


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 28, 2009)

TDunk said:


> 7-10K ? That's a bit of a stretch on a oil change for one of those motors. Believe it or not, dirty oil can make those run like a pig.



wow i change mine every 3k and put lucas oil stabilizer in it. but it is constantly pulling a chipper, bobcat, chips, logs, tractor. my 6.0 runs good. but if i was doing it over again i would get the duramax i have it in my pickup and love it. like a rocket ship. ive had all 3 now at one time cummins, powerstroke, and duramax. or another and like the duramax the most.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a duramax and have run 20k miles the last two oil changes. Just because I am lazy. You can't do that with a Ford, not that it can't take it but the injection system relies on good oil to operate. It's kind of good in a way, if you don't have good oil pressure for any number of reasons, your truck will run like #### or not at all.


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Nov 29, 2009)

poss injector pump?? hope not $$$$$$


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 30, 2009)

They don't have injection pumps. The high pressure oil pump pressurizes the fuel.


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Nov 30, 2009)

i wasnt sure on that one thats why all the ????? im not real familiar with fords.


----------



## MNGuns (Dec 2, 2009)

I had a '05 F350 6.0L. When it was running, it ran awesome. Very fast, loaded or not. I can remember perhaps a hand full of days that it didn't have a trailer hooked to it. Had both oil pumps replaced under warrranty. The injectors started messing up. The ABS was always broke. Mileage was awful. Finally the head gasket cut lose and I sold it as is. I did like the roomy interior. Oh yeah, 4wd was kind of iffy as well. Had to lock in the auto locking hubs to get it to really work right.


----------



## MNGuns (Dec 2, 2009)

ECRUPPRECHT said:


> i wasnt sure on that one thats why all the ????? im not real familiar with fords.




Ahh yes, the hydraulic injectors. If the injectors rely on oil to work, and it gets really cold out and the oil gets really think, guess how well those injectors work. That cold 6.0, if it starts, will sound like it's gonna toss every rod in it. Take a few steps back.....


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2009)

I had a 2000 7.3 with 325k miles on it. It would start in the winter at 0 without being plugged in. The best think I did was run synthetic motor oil in it in the winter. I never went over 5k on oil change either.


----------

